# 1,290,000 CD Flashlight (non-aspherical)



## vestureofblood (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi all,


This light is truly amazing. It fires a wall of usable bright light allowing you to "SEE" over a mile!


1.5.18 UPDATE


1.13.18 UPDATE
How to Program the BLF GT (NarsilM)


4.20.18 UPDATE



Be sure to let us know what you think!


----------



## RobertMM (Sep 30, 2017)

Very aptly named.


----------



## twistedraven (Sep 30, 2017)

Such an amazing video! This is the best I've seen at representing the throw of a flashlight.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks for the video! :thumbsup:

For sure this is an amazing flashlight. My best throwers are Olight SR52UT and Thrunite TN32. And I am tempted to get Thrunite TN42...
However; for practical use the size really matter. While these are very fun to use lights like Armytek Predator more often will be carried out. And I personally consider 4 cell as the limit for a flashlight. My reasoning is that I don't want to use a light which cells can't be charged at same time, except from as using two chargers side by side.
A flashlight with this battery capacity therefore should have a batterypack(or the possility to charge together), in my opinion.

By the way: what is the max lumen output of BLF giga, and is this light regulated at the highest level?


----------



## noboneshotdog (Sep 30, 2017)

Wow! She is big....... But she is BAAAAD! What a thrower!


----------



## blackbalsam (Sep 30, 2017)

Great Video Matt.


----------



## ven (Sep 30, 2017)

Awesome vid...............awesome light! thanks for sharing


----------



## sgt253 (Sep 30, 2017)

WOOHOO!!! Awesome! I definitely giggled, then straight out laughed at the stellar performance! I cannot wait to get mine! Thanks, Matt.


----------



## Capolini (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks Matt. I have read some of the thread on BLF about this light. Very impressive throw.

I may have to strap it on CAPO my Husky! Could be a challenge to carry for an old man like me, even w/ a strap!


----------



## ven (Sep 30, 2017)

Capolini said:


> Thanks Matt. I have read some of the thread on BLF about this light. Very impressive throw.
> 
> I may have to strap it on CAPO my Husky! Could be a challenge to carry for an old man like me, even w/ a strap!



If there was ever a capo de capo light...............this is it


----------



## Capolini (Sep 30, 2017)

^^^^

Not anymore. I am selling ALL my throwers,,,I love my K60vn so much, I will be using it EVERY night!!

GIGGLES is amazing. With that said lets put things in perspective. The TN42vn and the TK61vn V4 are ALSO amazing. 

Look at the difference in size compared to the aforementioned lights. The reflector and the light itself.These guys obviously know how to build a light and with that said you would expect the results they are getting considering the massive size of the torch. I guess it is a combination of their skill and the enormity of the torch.

I wonder if there is a way to measure size/LUX ratio?!!! It would be interesting to see which torches throw further in respect to their size.


----------



## staticx57 (Sep 30, 2017)

Capolini said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Not anymore. I am selling ALL my throwers,,,I love my K60vn so much, I will be using it EVERY night!!
> 
> ...



One thing to keep in mind with the BLF GT is that is not designed for 100% throw.I forget the numbers and i'm not digging around BLF but it is somewhere 75% throw and 25% spill. It is designed to be a practical thrower not a pencil beam light.

You can easily swap in a de-domed XPG2 or Oslon black flat and change the driver and get more throw but that isn't the point of the light.


----------



## Capolini (Sep 30, 2017)

staticx57 said:


> One thing to keep in mind with the BLF GT is that is not designed for 100% throw.I forget the numbers and i'm not digging around BLF but it is somewhere 75% throw and 25% spill. It is designed to be a practical thrower not a pencil beam light.
> 
> You can easily swap in a de-domed XPG2 or Oslon black flat and change the driver and get more throw but that isn't the point of the light.



I understand what you are saying. The same could be said[spill/throw ratio] For the TN42vn XHP35 HI and the TK61vn V4 XML2 PDT. I have both these lights and they are not pencil beams and have plenty of peripheral light.

Spec 1 XHP35 HI CW 6500K 
Lumen: 2400
Lux: 775
Throw: 1760m 

My TK61vn V4 is ~ 1800 lumens/770Kcd/1754m/1918yds.


----------



## vestureofblood (Sep 30, 2017)

Thank you everyone for all the wonderful comments!!!!!




Swedpat said:


> Thanks for the video! :thumbsup:
> 
> By the way: what is the max lumen output of BLF giga, and is this light regulated at the highest level?



Yes its fully regulated. about 2.5 amp on turbo. This light would not fit in my lumen tube, but I tried to test it anyway. I got about 1900 lumens. Texas Ace said he got closer to 2400 IIRC. I would bet the 2400 is much closer.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 30, 2017)

Looking forward to the sequel


----------



## ven (Sep 30, 2017)

Capolini said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Not anymore. I am selling ALL my throwers,,,I love my K60vn so much, I will be using it EVERY night!!
> 
> .




 wow!!! I knew you would like the k60vn(its hard not to as its *beepin* awesome(, but selling your other throwers..............

It is a nice beam!


----------



## staticx57 (Sep 30, 2017)

Capolini said:


> I understand what you are saying. The same could be said[spill/throw ratio] For the TN42vn XHP35 HI and the TK61vn V4 XML2 PDT. I have both these lights and they are not pencil beams and have plenty of peripheral light.
> 
> Spec 1 XHP35 HI CW 6500K
> Lumen: 2400
> ...


Given equal lumens and the same emitter and given the same reflector geometry (spill/throw) The bigger diameter head will always throw more 

Nothing wrong with the TN42 and Tk61 but they are designed differently


----------



## Bdm82 (Sep 30, 2017)

Swedpat said:


> Thanks for the video![emoji106]
> For sure this is an amazing flashlight. My best throwers are Olight SR52UT and Thrunite TN32. And I am tempted to get Thrunite TN42...
> However; for practical use the size really matter. While these are very fun to use lights like Armytek Predator more often will be carried out. And I personally consider 4 cell as the limit for a flashlight. My reasoning is that I don't want to use a light which cells can't be charged at same time, except from as using two chargers side by side.
> A flashlight with this battery capacity therefore should have a batterypack(or the possility to charge together), in my opinion.
> ...


It was done purely for balance, from what I read. It could run with 4 cells, the long tube, and an empty carrier (8 not necessary). Or a short tube (availability tbd). It draws something less than 3A IIRC.
But if you shorten it to 4 cells, or make it battery pack, then the light will be super head-heavy. At that point it'd have to be redesigned into a different form factor entirely. As the goal was to make a mega thrower *flashlight*, 8 cells gives a good balance in hand.


----------



## hahoo (Sep 30, 2017)

Capolini said:


> I understand what you are saying. The same could be said[spill/throw ratio] For the TN42vn XHP35 HI and the TK61vn V4 XML2 PDT. I have both these lights and they are not pencil beams and have plenty of peripheral light.
> 
> Spec 1 XHP35 HI CW 6500K
> Lumen: 2400
> ...



ive got both the lights you mentioned, both vn modded...
if that video is any indication of the wall of light, and sheer throw this light has, then the 2 above mentioned lights, especially the TK 61vn, will not even be in the same league as this new GT gigathrower...
thats the only thing i dont like about my tk61vn ....it doesent throw a broad enough beam to be usable in real life...
my tn42 vn on the other hand, puts out way more lumens, 250k more lux than my tk61vn, both measured by me , on the same meter, at the exact same distance, and has a much more real life usable beam for sure..
thats the only way to know for sure when talking lux numbers...everything has to be measured back to back, on the same meter..


----------



## The Miller (Oct 1, 2017)

Cool vid VOB!!

Yes let me clarify the cells and carriers for the GT
With a head this big and heavy it needed balancing. like if you pick up a long heavy tool like a sledge hammer, holding it while walking to the place you want to use it, easiest is to carryit in such a way the weight is balanced, holding it at the end far away from the heavy metal hammering part makes if very hard to carry.

So we needed 4 cells to get to the desired voltage.
And now the carriers connect in parallel, meaning one can use it with 1 carrier empty, preferably the on closest to the head and the GT has a nice balanced weight. 
If one needs maximum runtimes it can work with 2 times 4 cells doubling the time one has to play with it between charging. 


About comparison with TN42 (vn or not)
It is really cool, a lot of smart people did a lot of calculations for the reflector.
Based on the simple spec 120mm at the widest.
In the end the ideal depth was calculated via different methods (and we needed to know the depth in order to design the head around it)
It is less then 0.5% the same ratio as the TN42 reflector IIRC
Very cool IMHO that a bunch of enthusiasts calculate and get this close to the reflector the reigning LED reflector based throw king (at that time  ) had.

The GT used in the video is a prototype with a prototype reflector, Lumintop has smoothened the reflector surface more, so the throw we see on the prototype is less then on actual production. 
I think it is safe to say, there is no way a TN42, K70 or BK-FA09S can beat the GT in throw with just their reflector.

And for longer time use, the TN42 is too unbalanced for me. I had to do things I needed light at greater distances, I wanted to dump the TN42 for a modded Courui D01. it is easier to carry, the TN4 is too front heavy for anything longer then half an hour, so even on that regard I think the GT might be more practical.
I ended up hanging a S2+ at the tailcap of the TN42 to balance it out better, which worked out OK


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Oct 1, 2017)

Invaluable information from The Miller. Once again, actual use for an extended time can really inform us as to the utility of any tool. Sure this delightful device is fun, but it can also be truly useful for some people and that is what is really important. 

For our terrain here where we live, the Eagtac large reflector single 18650 flashlight (M25C2) along with a Nitecore TM36, pretty much don't get used because it is more than needed, and the increased weight is burdensome for the hour or so most of our night-walks take.

One would think that this flashlight should be sold with clear, explicit warnings about the filled battery carriers when handled outside of the flashlight. Should someone press the contact end of the carrier to a conductive surface that would conform to the placement of the positive and negative, I fear the worst. Is there a safety feature to prevent a short circuit?

This is a fun flashlight for sure, and I have not gone to the other forum to read in more detail about it, so I am really pretty ignorant about the particulars. Looking forward to learning more about this here on CPF. Thanks!


----------



## giorgoskok (Oct 1, 2017)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Invaluable information from The Miller. Once again, actual use for an extended time can really inform us as to the utility of any tool. Sure this delightful device is fun, but it can also be truly useful for some people and that is what is really important.
> 
> For our terrain here where we live, the Eagtac large reflector single 18650 flashlight (M25C2) along with a Nitecore TM36, pretty much don't get used because it is more than needed, and the increased weight is burdensome for the hour or so most of our night-walks take.
> 
> ...



Just my 2c . This is not the flashlight i would take for your regular walk , but the flashlight when you need to inspect or just look something at over a mile away ... 

About the possible short of the carriers when loading cells you're right , a warning should be added somewhere on the carrier.


----------



## slambert4438 (Oct 1, 2017)

The Miller said:


> Cool vid VOB!!
> 
> Yes let me clarify the cells and carriers for the GT
> With a head this big and heavy it needed balancing. like if you pick up a long heavy tool like a sledge hammer, holding it while walking to the place you want to use it, easiest is to carryit in such a way the weight is balanced, holding it at the end far away from the heavy metal hammering part makes if very hard to carry.
> ...



TN42 unbalanced? Were are you holding the TN42 at the tail cap? If you grab it around the cooling fin were the E-Switch is normally to control the levels, most of the weight is in the palm of my hand. Front heavy? Holding at the battery tube before the fin, it feels (the weight) still mostly in my hand.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 1, 2017)

vestureofblood said:


> Thank you everyone for all the wonderful comments!!!!!
> 
> Yes its fully regulated. about 2.5 amp on turbo. This light would not fit in my lumen tube, but I tried to test it anyway. I got about 1900 lumens. Texas Ace said he got closer to 2400 IIRC. I would bet the 2400 is much closer.



Interesting. The output then is about twice as Olight SR52UT, but 8times the hotspot intensity!  Now we are talking about super focused beam!



Bdm82 said:


> It was done purely for balance, from what I read. It could run with 4 cells, the long tube, and an empty carrier (8 not necessary). Or a short tube (availability tbd). It draws something less than 3A IIRC.
> But if you shorten it to 4 cells, or make it battery pack, then the light will be super head-heavy. At that point it'd have to be redesigned into a different form factor entirely. As the goal was to make a mega thrower *flashlight*, 8 cells gives a good balance in hand.



I understand. And with 8cells the runtime has to be decent at the highest level. That's good!


----------



## Texas_Ace (Oct 1, 2017)

The LED in this light is the exact one from this test, I had to swap out the stock CW emitter shortly after I got the prototype as something caused the LED to get a burnt spot (not surprising considering how many times and people have taken it apart and put it back together, simply a prototype issue).

The final LED should be very close to this as well.







EnderMan on BLF also pointed out a great aspheric lens that with some work I think could almost drop into Giggles. With a weaiven (SP?) collar it could possibly get almost twice the throw as it has now.

Talk about modding potential!

That doesn't even talk about the ability to drop in an XHP70.2 with only a resistor swap on the driver and a new mcpcb. 

Or swapping to a flat black and setting your sights on 2mcd.

Modders will love this light. Heck it has enough room for a buttload of flooder LED's and optics and the batteries and carriers to handle them! You could fit 23 20mm TIR optics in this head. Or 23 triple mcpcb's.

Hmm, 23 x 3 = 69 XP-L2 LED's

Or go full mule with 16mm xhp70 mcpcb's, it would fit 39 of them.


----------



## lumen aeternum (Oct 1, 2017)

I question why ultra-throwers should be in "flashlight" form factor. A "lantern" form with a rectangular shape and a carry handle on top is easier to hold or put down and aim. You are going to be standing still "sweeping" the horizon looking for something, not running or climbing.


----------



## lumen aeternum (Oct 1, 2017)

How do you switch from "up" to "down" before reaching the end of range? Needs dual switches so you don't have to remember which way it last went.

Why does each battery need a spring? Why not screw on one end with a push & quarter turn and have a single spring on the central axis?


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 2, 2017)

lumen aeternum said:


> I question why ultra-throwers should be in "flashlight" form factor. A "lantern" form with a rectangular shape and a carry handle on top is easier to hold or put down and aim. You are going to be standing still "sweeping" the horizon looking for something, not running or climbing.



I agree. And I think many flashlights from 4x18650 and larger should be like that. What's wrong with the typical 4D lantern design? I find it strange that the flashlight manufacturers have not made high quality LED models based on that design.


----------



## MAD777 (Oct 2, 2017)

I am on the list as I want to giggle too.
I'm also hoping a modder comes out with a wheel kit for it. LOL


----------



## Pöbel (Oct 2, 2017)

lumen aeternum said:


> I question why ultra-throwers should be in "flashlight" form factor. A "lantern" form with a rectangular shape and a carry handle on top is easier to hold or put down and aim. You are going to be standing still "sweeping" the horizon looking for something, not running or climbing.



I agree. But this is personal preference. We had a vote on BLF and the majority wanted a more regular flash light design and this is what it's gonna be. In the end it does not matter as the light is mainly for _giggles _anyways.


----------



## Texas_Ace (Oct 2, 2017)

lumen aeternum said:


> How do you switch from "up" to "down" before reaching the end of range? Needs dual switches so you don't have to remember which way it last went.
> 
> Why does each battery need a spring? Why not screw on one end with a push & quarter turn and have a single spring on the central axis?



The UI IS VERY intuitive. Everyone that I have let try my Narsil lights had them figured out and fell in love with them within 30 seconds. It is truly a thing of beauty that you can't understand until you try it.

The carrier is setup to handle large amounts of power while being robust and inexpensive. Any moving parts will drastically increase costs and add possible reliability issues.

Setting them up like this also means they can be switched to 1S or 2S cell setup very easily with just some oshpark PCB's, opening up the options for modding the light even more.


----------



## Keitho (Oct 2, 2017)

Good design, in my opinion. The 1/4"-20 tripod mount makes mounting a handle easy--there are tons of shapes and sizes of still and video camera handles that will work. I think I might carve one out of wood, actually, just for this light. I was a long time lurker on BLF--this light motivated me to get an account so I could get one.


----------



## joechina (Oct 4, 2017)

lumen aeternum said:


> How do you switch from "up" to "down" before reaching the end of range? Needs dual switches so you don't have to remember which way it last went.



No, one switch is enough. The BLF GT has NarsilM as Firmware. The UI is (today) the same as the BLF Q8 ( besides the ramp goes only to 2A and only double click brings you to 2.5A) 

You press the button and hold it, the lamp ramps. To reverse the direction, release the button and press and hold again (within 1.2 seconds).
If you wait longer and you do the second press and hold later, e.g. 2 seconds, it will not reverse the direction.

Be aware NarsilM is dangerous, after buying the Q8 I want all my lights with that interface.

Joe


----------



## MAD777 (Oct 4, 2017)

joechina said:


> Be aware NarsilM is dangerous, after buying the Q8 I want all my lights with that interface.
> 
> Joe



Isn't that the truth!!!


----------



## joechina (Oct 4, 2017)

I am happy that the BLF GT is no use to me, to big, to much $$$, so no need to buy it.
But that EDC lamp FW3A (also on BLF), I am doomed!


----------



## BVH (Oct 4, 2017)

Too much $$$? That is dirt cheap for a light of that form and performance.


----------



## lumen aeternum (Oct 4, 2017)

joechina said:


> No, one switch is enough. The BLF GT has NarsilM as Firmware. The UI is (today) the same as the BLF Q8 ( besides the ramp goes only to 2A and only double click brings you to 2.5A)
> 
> You press the button and hold it, the lamp ramps. To reverse the direction, release the button and press and hold again (within 1.2 seconds).
> If you wait longer and you do the second press and hold later, e.g. 2 seconds, it will not reverse the direction.
> ...




To the contrary, you have to remember which way it was going the last time you pressed it.
Needs separate up & down switches.


----------



## Ruso (Oct 4, 2017)

Are you sure it's not spelled BFL?


----------



## twistedraven (Oct 5, 2017)

It's the BLF BFL.


----------



## hahoo (Oct 5, 2017)

BVH said:


> Too much $$$? That is dirt cheap for a light of that form and performance.



you said that right
ive said that from the beginning
this light is an absolute steal at what its going for
it would be a steal at 200 bucks still..
its not a HID i know, but getting in the same ball park as some, and surpassing some also
go price a good quality hid, with a 5 inch reflector, then report back 
you cant buy the battery packs for what this light costs.. " nodoubt "


----------



## banana boat (Oct 9, 2017)

I was actually going to pre order this light when i first heard about it a while back but i tried and tried and couldnt get the sign up to work over at BLF oh well guess thats a sign i dont need another light


----------



## BigusLightus (Oct 9, 2017)

I signed up for 1. Really looking forward to this monster.


----------



## vestureofblood (Nov 29, 2017)

bump..


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm signed up for one. This is simply the coolest light I've ever seen. And at that price I just had to join the group buy.


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 29, 2017)

Where can you buy this light? I really, really need this light. Haven't bought a light in ages. Gonna now!


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Nov 29, 2017)

Group buy on another forum.


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 29, 2017)

What forum? Can you lead me to it please? Is it budget light forum?


----------



## twistedraven (Nov 30, 2017)

It is budgetlightforum.


----------



## me_no_thing (Nov 30, 2017)

Great video

And yes, its amazing light


----------



## vestureofblood (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi bondr006,

We are not suppose to post external links here unless its to an approved store. All of the purchase information is pinned in the top comment in the youtube video though


----------



## ank (Dec 4, 2017)

XHP 35 ? Isn't this LED a bit outdated ?
There's XHP 50 and XHP 70 now


----------



## emarkd (Dec 4, 2017)

ank said:


> XHP 35 ? Isn't this LED a bit outdated ?
> There's XHP 50 and XHP 70 now



Not sure if serious, but those aren't new versions of the same emitter. They're more like siblings in the same family. The XHP35 is the smallest, most intense XHP-series emitter. The XHP50 is a bit larger but still somewhat "normal" sized, roughly equivalent to the XM-L2 in size, then the XHP70 is a big fat monster that makes the most output, but also has the least intense focus so its more suited for floody beam shapes. The XHP35 HI is most definitely the right choice for a light built as a thrower.


----------



## ank (Dec 5, 2017)

ok but this led is like 5 years old. Isn't there any newer and more efficient one out there by now?


----------



## twistedraven (Dec 5, 2017)

All the best-throwing LEDs are older LEDs. XHP35 HI, XPG2, and Oslon Black Flat are all older.


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 5, 2017)

Where are you getting 5 years from? It was announced in mid 2015.


----------



## Tejasandre (Dec 5, 2017)

That’s like 7 years in internet years.


----------



## Fresh Light (Dec 5, 2017)

It's actually the xhp50 and xhp70 that are outdated. Several months ago the xph50.2 and xhp70.2 were released. There isn't yet an xhp35.2 as far as I know. This light is using the same LED as the TN42 and it just about doubles the lux of that light. I had an original Olight SR90 and I remember it being around 125K lux and less lumens. I could pretty easily turn off street lights with that light. This is 10x the lux of the big Olight. I've got my paid order in already and look forward to this beast.


----------



## sp5it (Dec 16, 2017)

https://imgur.com/0uHo5ho


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Dec 17, 2017)

To the OP (vestureofblood), that was a 5 STAR video - WAY TO GO!! Now I want that ridiculous light.


----------



## vestureofblood (Dec 19, 2017)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> To the OP (vestureofblood), that was a 5 STAR video - WAY TO GO!! Now I want that ridiculous light.



Thank you.


----------



## hron61 (Dec 19, 2017)

Yep, im on the list for one of these. Cant wait. Great video.


----------



## PapaLumen (Dec 19, 2017)

Bit late to this one. I posted on BLF asking to be added to the list. Is this all I need to do for now? It's all very confusing.


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Dec 19, 2017)

VOB, that really was an amazing video. This is the first time in a long time I've splurged on a purchase. That's the highest praise I could give you.


----------



## vestureofblood (Dec 20, 2017)

PapaLumen said:


> Bit late to this one. I posted on BLF asking to be added to the list. Is this all I need to do for now? It's all very confusing.



Yes, at the moment that is all. Eventually you will get a PM with a coupon code and a link to M4D M4Xs website for the checkout. 



Hugh Johnson said:


> VOB, that really was an amazing video. This is the first time in a long time I've splurged on a purchase. That's the highest praise I could give you.



Thank you!


----------



## drummer132132 (Dec 28, 2017)

Mad or anyone who knows how does one usually get info or notification on shipped items? I've never done DHL before so I was curious.


----------



## MAD777 (Dec 28, 2017)

drummer132132 said:


> Mad or anyone who knows how does one usually get info or notification on shipped items? I've never done DHL before so I was curious.


Neal will send you an email with tracking number. Then you can add text notifications, too. Not all have shipped, but progress is fast.


----------



## BVH (Dec 28, 2017)

Looks at this point like about 168 of first 555 orders list, PAID, located in the USA and no batteries ordered are the first that have been shipped.


----------



## Alex1234 (Dec 28, 2017)

BVH said:


> Looks at this point like about 168 of first 555 orders list, PAID, located in the USA and no batteries ordered are the first that have been shipped.



Mine left cleared customs today in Cincinnati so i might actually get it tomorrow.


----------



## drummer132132 (Dec 28, 2017)

Excellent. I'm pretty excited about this light lol.


----------



## MAD777 (Dec 28, 2017)

Mine was "released" by customs today, but I think the light is still in Cincinnati.

BLF seems to be down, so I'm not up to date on general progress.


----------



## vestureofblood (Dec 29, 2017)

I got a shipping notification on this light a couple days ago along with a DHL tracking number.


----------



## MAD777 (Dec 29, 2017)

Here is my unboxing sequence and a shot with my blender for perspective!


----------



## lumen aeternum (Jan 2, 2018)

I keep thinking about this but ... how much additional for the high drain batteries?


----------



## MAD777 (Jan 2, 2018)

lumen aeternum said:


> I keep thinking about this but ... how much additional for the high drain batteries?


It pulls only 2.5 amps on turbo so pick a battery based on that. (I'm using VTC6 in mine).


----------



## BVH (Jan 2, 2018)

About $40 per set of 8 if ordered with the light.


----------



## Fresh Light (Jan 2, 2018)

I hope to have mine today. I was 59 or so on the list and 311 on the paid list. The light shipped last thursday and was in the state the next day. But was handed off to USPS for my delivery. So after the holiday weekend, it should be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Jan 2, 2018)

Exciting times, Fresh Light. I can't wait to have that "I can't wait" feeling.


----------



## drummer132132 (Jan 3, 2018)

So I just got a text saying my GT is on the way via DHL. It says destination is:

LATHAM, NY - 
BINGHAMTON - USA

I'm assuming everything is fine but I don't live in Latham but I do in Binghamton. Think it warrants an email to Neal? I don't want to bother him if I don't have to.


----------



## staticx57 (Jan 3, 2018)

In my text I got a url to DHL. There it lists the exact address it is going to, mines correct. Check there?


----------



## drummer132132 (Jan 3, 2018)

staticx57 said:


> In my text I got a url to DHL. There it lists the exact address it is going to, mines correct. Check there?



Maybe Latham is a distribution center and then it would go to Binghamton?

Did it specifically give your address when tracking via DHL?


----------



## HIDSGT (Jan 4, 2018)

Too freakn big....


----------



## vestureofblood (Jan 5, 2018)

HD Unboxing video added to the OP. New vs Old beamshots. Plus TODAY 1/5/18 is the LAST DAY OF THE GROUP BUY!!!!


----------



## sgt253 (Jan 5, 2018)

Just received my light. Awesome! VOB thanks for the videos. The original and the New vs. Old...no one does a video quite like you!


----------



## BVH (Jan 5, 2018)

Sgt, what were your numbers? Order list (1-555 or 556-10xx?) number and paid number. With or without batts?


----------



## sgt253 (Jan 5, 2018)

BVH,
I was #215. Don't recall paid number. Paid on 05 Dec 17. With batteries. Shipping label said it was shipped from Hong Kong on 30 Dec 17. Received today, 05 Jan 18 at ~2:30pm Central time.


----------



## PapaLumen (Jan 5, 2018)

Where do you get to choose registered shipping instead of DHL? DHL to the UK will get hammered in fees. Also does the registered shipping come in two parcels?


----------



## blackbalsam (Jan 5, 2018)

Received mine today as well


----------



## hahoo (Jan 6, 2018)

HIDSGT said:


> Too freakn big....




you got something smaller, that will substantially out throw it ?
if you do, it aint in that list you got posted at the bottom of your box


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 6, 2018)

HIDSGT said:


> Too freakn big....



I agree. My experience is that the bigger the light the less often I will bring it out. I recently ordered Thrunite TN42, which is big as well and not possible to carry in the jacket pocket. Apart from the size I find 4cells to be the limit for what I am ready to charge. Consequently TN42 is the limit for me. Anyway I appreciate this thread and find BLF GT very interesting light! I just realized it's too big for me.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 6, 2018)

Swedpat said:


> I agree. My experience is that the bigger the light the less often I will bring it out. I recently ordered Thrunite TN42, which is big as well and not possible to carry in the jacket pocket. Apart from the size I find 4cells to be the limit for what I am ready to charge. Consequently TN42 is the limit for me. Anyway I appreciate this thread and find BLF GT very interesting light! I just realized it's too big for me.



I agree. For our uses, just not needed. Fun to read about though.

For a single emitter spotlight, seems like two batteries is plenty enough capacity for just about everyone's tasks. Supposedly the long handle filled with batteries helps to balance the weight of the reflector better. Guess it would be too expensive to build a host with a dual battery-housing integrated right next to the reflector-housing and doubling as a carry handle, with the user's fingers between the battery pair and the reflector-housing.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Jan 7, 2018)

PapaLumen said:


> Where do you get to choose registered shipping instead of DHL? DHL to the UK will get hammered in fees. Also does the registered shipping come in two parcels?



Ordered mine a while back, so memory a bit hazy, I think there was a drop-down menu on the order page?

As I understand I understand it, registered shipping is supposed to come as two parcels.

There is a separate thread on the other forum called 'BLF GT customs declarations survey' where you can request a value on the label for customs.


----------



## vestureofblood (Jan 8, 2018)

Shipping options are at checkout. I did not specify any thing about a dollar amount I wanted marked on the box anywhere, but mine happened to say $25 dollars on the invoice.


----------



## vestureofblood (Jan 13, 2018)

Just added the video on how to program the user interface to the OP.


----------



## blackbalsam (Jan 13, 2018)

vestureofblood said:


> Just added the video on how to program the user interface to the OP.


Thanks


----------



## Keitho (Mar 21, 2018)

vestureofblood said:


> Just added the video on how to program the user interface to the OP.



Thanks for the videos on this amazing light, VOB. I finally got mine yesterday after the normal group buy snafus. Like everyone else who handles it for the first time, I'm a little shocked by the size and by the throw. Even great videos don't prepare you for it. At the group buy price, definitely worth it for me, if only for the look that my wife gave me when she saw it ("seriously?"), and for lighting it up a few times a year when car camping and taking some interesting astrophotography shots.


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Mar 21, 2018)

I can't wait to see the look of disdain on my wife's based on the size of it.


----------



## justanotherguy (Mar 21, 2018)

Hugh Johnson said:


> I can't wait to see the look of disdain on my wife's based on the size of it.



Yea, but show how much light it can put on a target one mile+ away.... !!!!


----------



## Keitho (Mar 24, 2018)

The look I got was priceless. I got even more of a kick out of how little she noticed another new light I received the next day...just a little HDS! She asked about the price of Giggles, but didn't even glance a second time at the much more expensive HDS!


----------



## vestureofblood (Apr 20, 2018)

The day has finally come!!!!!


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Apr 20, 2018)

Nice! I ordered mine on group buy round 3 two days ago. 

Good luck with the sale. This light is now a legend.


----------



## justanotherguy (Apr 20, 2018)

I've had mine awhile... Big, unwieldy.. cartoonish even... and an insane smile-inducing toy !!! Really, it's incredible...I rotate in and out of lights , but I can't see letting this one go ever...


----------



## Ajohn (Apr 26, 2018)

Any new beamshots of this thrower?


----------



## justanotherguy (Apr 26, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/359846644428368/?ref=bookmarks

I am not a fan of facebook. somewhere in that group about 8 weeks ago someone shot a pic of a water tower lit from a mile away.the pic though was taken at the tower. not from the spot where the light was...
I guess on facebook you just have to scroll


----------



## etc (May 3, 2018)

Interesting


----------



## Keitho (May 19, 2018)

I feel like I was getting a lot of funny looks at the trailhead. Do I have something in my teeth? A booger hanging out of my nose?


----------



## peter yetman (May 19, 2018)

I cannot imagine, nothing here to see folks.
P


----------



## vestureofblood (May 25, 2018)

Keitho said:


> I feel like I was getting a lot of funny looks at the trailhead. Do I have something in my teeth? A booger hanging out of my nose?




Definitely a booger


----------



## vestureofblood (May 25, 2018)

I just listed the 8,000 lumen one for sale here if anyone is interested.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/subscription.php


----------

